# Game 30:Philadelphia (15-14) at Utah (13-16)



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/preview?gid=2005123126

Allen Iverson is playing through pain because the Philadelphia 76ers need him on their longest road trip of the season.

The 76ers visit the Utah Jazz at the Delta Center for the fourth stop on a 15-day, seven-game trip.

Iverson rolled an ankle in the second half of Philadelphia's 108-106 win over Denver on Tuesday night, a game the superstar guard won with a jumper with 4.2 seconds remaining.

He continued to play hurt on Wednesday against Portland, but wasn't nearly as effective. After scoring 36 points against Denver, Iverson scored 28 on 10-of-25 shooting and committed six turnovers against the Blazers in a 95-91 loss to coach Maurice Cheeks' former team.

"It felt terrible but I was glad I played all the way through so I didn't have to sit down and have it stiffen up," said Iverson, who played all 48 minutes. "It stiffened up real bad at halftime but I managed to get through it."

Iverson started the trip by scoring 53 points in a 111-108 loss at Atlanta last Friday.

His ankle injury wasn't the only problem on Wednesday. Philadelphia committed a season-high 19 turnovers and was outrebounded 49-44.

"We hold them to 36 percent but we had 19 turnovers and we never do that," Cheeks said. "We never have that many turnovers, so we have to give them credit. They created turnovers. Rebounding, again, anytime we outrebound our opponent, we win the game. Obviously we didn't outrebound them."

The 76ers finish their trip with games against Sacramento, Phoenix and the Los Angeles Lakers.

The Jazz took advantage of Tracy McGrady's second-half absence to beat Houston 82-74 on Tuesday night for their second straight win following a three-game losing streak.

McGrady had 21 points in the first half and the Rockets led 41-36, but his fiancee went into labor and he left the arena at halftime.

"I don't know what happened," Utah's Mehmet Okur said of McGrady's abrupt exit. "We don't worry about those things. It was a good win for us on the road."

Okur had 20 points and 17 rebounds for the Jazz, who shot only 36 percent in the second half but pulled out the win thanks to an 11-4 run to open the fourth quarter.

Utah, seeking a season-high third straight victory, has won eight of 11 against Philadelphia and 14 of the past 16 meetings at home.

*STANDINGS* (through Dec. 29): 76ers - 2nd place, 1 1/2 GB, Atlantic Division. Jazz - 4th place, 2 1/2 GB, Northwest Division.
*
PROBABLE STARTERS:* 76ers - F Kyle Korver, F Chris Webber, C Samuel Dalembert, G Andre Iguodala, G Iverson. Jazz - F Andrei Kirilenko, F Okur, C Jarron Collins, G Gordan Giricek, G Keith McLeod.

*TEAM LEADERS:* 76ers - Iverson, 34.1 ppg and 7.3 apg; Webber, 10.2 rpg. Jazz - Okur, 17.8 ppg and 8.9 rpg; Deron Williams, 4.9 apg.

*2004-05 SEASON SERIES:* 1-1.

*LAST MEETING:* Jan. 5, 2005; 76ers, 106-99. At Salt Lake City, Kenny Thomas, now with Sacramento, scored 30 points and Iverson had 10 of his 23 points in the fourth quarter as the 76ers held on despite blowing an 18-point halftime lead.

*ROAD/HOME RECORDS:* 76ers - 5-9 on the road; Jazz - 6-8 at home.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

If they go into OT you think they will pause the game to watch the Ball drop LOL


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

The booz aint playin


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Either way he is a bust, he was added to the Cavaliers roster in the hopes that he would propell LeBron James into the post-season. Did it happen? Nope I don't think so, they tied for the 8th seed, and lost all-out to NJ.


----------



## The Rebirth (Dec 23, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Either way he is a bust, he was added to the Cavaliers roster in the hopes that he would propell LeBron James into the post-season. Did it happen? Nope I don't think so, they tied for the 8th seed, and lost all-out to NJ.


wft are you talking about man!! do you know anything?? im sorry but im sick of you posting all this bull! first of all, incase you didnt know, boozer was picked in the second round, and if anything, he was a steal. most second rounders dont even make it in the nba, and to think he pretty much averaged a double double is beyond expectations. also, your putting the sole blame on boozer for not letting the cavs get a higher seed in the playoffs?? um, i think each player there should be blamed for that. also, think about this. if boozer had lived up to the expections of a second round pick, then he probably would be getting no more than 15 minutes a game, and at best averaging 5 points and 5 boards. if that happened, would the cavs make the playoffs at all? no! who would be making up for the 14 or so points and 10 rebounds?? if anything, boozer should be praised for taking them to the playoffs!


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

HUH?? No they never MADE the playoffs, everything else you said is nice, but uh, they were tied with NJ, tiebreaker rules applie, and you'll find out they were swept (Nets) By the NYY (Miami Heat)


----------



## The Rebirth (Dec 23, 2005)

^ oh okay, yeah. so im sorry. i made a mistake there, but it still didnt change the fact that your post was bull****. if it wasnt for boozer, the cavs wouldnt even be in the hunt for the playoffs at all. let alone finish 9th overal in the east.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

so much for iverson having a problem with his ankle.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

The Rebirth said:


> ^ oh okay, yeah. so im sorry. i made a mistake there, but it still didnt change the fact that your post was bull****. if it wasnt for boozer, the cavs wouldnt even be in the hunt for the playoffs at all. let alone finish 9th overal in the east.


are you talking about last year? He wasn't on the team last year when they were 9th place, boozer was on the jazz.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Carlos Boozer did nothing for the Cavaliers in 2003. Overall, he's a bust, the Utah Jazz are in the playoff race, inspite of the fact they haven't seen this guy since the trading deadline last year. And let's drop the discussion to more important matters: Horrendous Defense, it's exactly like JOB's, I think Maurice is one of the more best actors in the NBA, he had us all excited saying he'd preach defense, thus far, I see a team totally UNCOMMITTED to the defensive end of the ball. What's worse? When we cannot defend, let's score the basketball, other then a few Iggy dunks, and Ai's usual self, we have gotten NOTHING on the offensive end of the floor. And Hunter who played for a good five minutes, could only give us 1 point, let's not even get started with John Salmon's whose settling for Jumpshots is killing me.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Carlos Boozer did nothing for the Cavaliers in 2003. Overall, he's a bust, the Utah Jazz are in the playoff race, inspite of the fact they haven't seen this guy since the trading deadline last year. And let's drop the discussion to more important matters: Horrendous Defense, it's exactly like JOB's, I think Maurice is one of the more best actors in the NBA, he had us all excited saying he'd preach defense, thus far, I see a team totally UNCOMMITTED to the defensive end of the ball. What's worse? When we cannot defend, let's score the basketball, other then a few Iggy dunks, and Ai's usual self, we have gotten NOTHING on the offensive end of the floor. And Hunter who played for a good five minutes, could only give us 1 point, let's not even get started with John Salmon's whose settling for Jumpshots is killing me.



do you have any idea what the hell a bust is? He may be what you call "injury prone" but when he is out on the floor he is no bust. even if he averages 15/8, to come out of the 2nd round of a draft and put up those numbers in his early twentys... no bust man, sorry find a new word.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Finally everyone's clicking: Dalembert's getting rebounds, and Ai is doing his thing. Webber's more involved in the offense, and Iguodala is looking more and more like an future elite in the NBA, Kyle Korver's 3 was crucial, and Jerry Sloan was OWNED.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

Didn't know there was a halo rule in the NBA. Guess there is one for AI


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

There's no special rule for Allen Iverson, he simply dominates teams like Utah that doesn't have legitmate big men night in and night out.


----------



## The Rebirth (Dec 23, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> do you have any idea what the hell a bust is? He may be what you call "injury prone" but when he is out on the floor he is no bust. even if he averages 15/8, to come out of the 2nd round of a draft and put up those numbers in his early twentys... no bust man, sorry find a new word.


thank you! youve finally shutted him up for me! lol.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

Wow, Pilacio drives past Iverson, lays it up, Hunter pulls the rim down, and no goal tend...


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Darkwing Duck said:


> Wow, Pilacio drives past Iverson, lays it up, Hunter pulls the rim down, and no goal tend...


Yeah I saw that, good thing he hit that jumper to make no harm done.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Utah: Has God working for them,this is what 15 turns!


----------



## iversonkoh (Dec 29, 2005)

OMG! what is this!? this is really disappointing... i thought e sixers could have won the match!! they lost to utah jazz.... 102-108... haiz. disappointing... i hope it wold be 3-3


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

You see, what it comes down to is this: Allen Iverson is one of the more dominate players, in the NBA. Now Hold on I'm not finished yet fans: That's all we have going for us. Who scape-goated this game? With no more no less then a Minute 48 left in the game, we're up 3, we can simply make a bucket or two, and play exceptional defense, and come out with the W. Webber's FG that gave the 76ers a temporary lead, was the last pts scored in the time-span. And yes the defense sucked, And yes basically we ran a similar play for Allen Iverson. Sadly, No foul, no nothing (The Ref's don't cheat, they simply play the rules) We lost the Atlanta game the same way: Ran a Post Play for Webber, pray for the foul. Didn't get the foul OR the bucket. When it comes to making plays, you got to make plays that'll insure the basket. I mean, Put Webber in the low-block, and a simple hook is anything BUT automatic. JOB had Ai in a Iso Situation, has anyone noticed Allen Iverson's seemingly amazing success shooting and hitting the basketball since he's been moved to the point? This basketball game INCREASES my intelligence, I said Maurice Cheeks scape-goated games, and this is proof, I've seen 5 76er games, and only seen 2 W's, all 3 L's? All are Maurice Cheeks under the scape-goat catagory.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> You see, what it comes down to is this: Allen Iverson is one of the more dominate players, in the NBA. Now Hold on I'm not finished yet fans: That's all we have going for us. Who scape-goated this game? With no more no less then a Minute 48 left in the game, we're up 3, we can simply make a bucket or two, and play exceptional defense, and come out with the W. Webber's FG that gave the 76ers a temporary lead, was the last pts scored in the time-span. And yes the defense sucked, And yes basically we ran a similar play for Allen Iverson. Sadly, No foul, no nothing (The Ref's don't cheat, they simply play the rules) We lost the Atlanta game the same way: Ran a Post Play for Webber, pray for the foul. Didn't get the foul OR the bucket. When it comes to making plays, you got to make plays that'll insure the basket. I mean, Put Webber in the low-block, and a simple hook is anything BUT automatic. JOB had Ai in a Iso Situation, has anyone noticed Allen Iverson's seemingly amazing success shooting and hitting the basketball since he's been moved to the point? This basketball game INCREASES my intelligence, I said Maurice Cheeks scape-goated games, and this is proof, I've seen 5 76er games, and only seen 2 W's, all 3 L's? All are Maurice Cheeks under the scape-goat catagory.


'

I agree that I don't understand why the last minute half court offensive schemes don't involve some kind of post play either. A high percentage shot from the low post should be the first option, then a kick out for a cutting AI or a jumpshot for Korver as the final option. Even more bizarre was the final play for a 3-pointer, where AI and Kover both passed up a final shot and handed it to Webber for a desperation attempt. I think even Mo was mad about that one.

On the other hand, the team did play a good second half. They didn't wilt and the defense did show up. Part of the problem was that Utah actually made some jump shots and we had way too many turnovers.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

But isn't that the defenses job: To challenge shots and limit points as best you can. Some of those turnovers were pure rookie mistakes, John Salmon's and Stephen Hutner should've connected.


----------

